# '12 Cruise Heater fan replacement



## Bjj1805 (Jan 13, 2015)

New to this forum, so hoping to find some help. The heater fan in the cab is acting up and making some ticking noises. If it gets to the point where it has to be replaced can anyone give me some pointers? Someone told me I might have to go in through the glove box to replace this but they weren't sure. Any tips on how to tear the dash apart to access the fan would be appreciated


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cheapest one I can find for a brand new OE blower motor is 75 bucks on ebay. If this is the problem with that ticking noise, could be debris.

Would remove the glove compartment and lower trim panel first, has an duct under the blower motor with some screw in it. Then unplug the harness and three screws.










Can't even drive these things safely without a good working blower motor, and unfortunately, yet another throwaway part. Until about 20 years ago, could rebuild these things.


----------



## Bjj1805 (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok, thanks. I'll give that a try? Any secrets on removing the lower trim panel or does it just pop off?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The ticking noise you are hearing is leaves in the fan or hopping around ontop the cabin filter. You can access and clean this up by removing the glove box. I have to clean mine every fall, usually around 30 leaf pieces sitting in there. 

When I have changed my cabin filter, around 2-4 weeks later the ticking comes back, taking things apart I always find leaves are the cause. After you remove the cabin filter reach below it, I always find a few leaves that have gotten past the cabin filter.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Mine also started ticking after changing the cabin air filter. The leaves build up on top of the filter, and the filter opening is so small, that leaves on top of the filter fall directly onto the fan.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice to have one of these laying around with the hose attached to catch that debris when removing the cabin filter.


----------

